

IPython 1.0 released - Walkman
https://github.com/ipython/ipython/releases/tag/rel-1.0.0

======
carreau
You could have linked to real announcement :

[http://mail.scipy.org/pipermail/ipython-
dev/2013-August/0121...](http://mail.scipy.org/pipermail/ipython-
dev/2013-August/012137.html)

